# MK4 pillar.



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

does anyone know how to remove this?
i dont want to mess something up.
this one.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MK4 pillar. (BlackVDUB2.0)*

hmm... interesting question. i would like to know also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: MK4 pillar. (stv1der)*

usually the pillars are held on by clips that you can undo by just pulling on, look for little screw caps on there,


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

It just pulls out, has clips along the edge that holds it in place.


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Dark Zero)*

so the clips wont break if i pull it?


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (BlackVDUB2.0)*

bump


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Unless you go Hulk on them no, they should be fine as thats the way you are supposed to pull the pillar out. I have a set of pillars if you want pictures of inside and the clips for reference.


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Dark Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Zero* »_Unless you go Hulk on them no, they should be fine as thats the way you are supposed to pull the pillar out. I have a set of pillars if you want pictures of inside and the clips for reference.

please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Click the image to enlarge it. The circled areas are where it clips on with a little plastic tab. I'm not sure how different the airbag versions are, but most likely similar.


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Dark Zero)*

ohh ok
thanks for the pic
yeah mine has an air bag. ill try to pull it off


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Dark Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Zero* »_Click the image to enlarge it. The circled areas are where it clips on with a little plastic tab. I'm not sure how different the airbag versions are, but most likely similar.



thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dea-rock (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (burton727)*

dont take my word for it but i thought that the air bag pillars have a clip under the little plastic piece that they call the b i t c h clip or something, im not sure tho maybe some one else might know for sure, just trying to help


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (dea-rock)*

yeah i heard about that
i think that is whats keeping me from pulling it out..


----------



## bagged bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (BlackVDUB2.0)*

I know for the MKVs there is a screw behind the airbag cover clip thing on the pillars. But I cant remember if there is one on the MKIVs.


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (bagged bunny)*

yeh i dont think so
i took out the airbag thing and its just a plug for nothing i guess


----------

